# HOP PELLET USABLE LIFE



## GABBA110360 (5/8/14)

I bought some hops pellets from yakamina valley about 18 months ago for a extract brew coopers recipe the hops was Calypso @ 15.6 AA .
I was short of hops for a DSGA/ AMARILLO so I used calypso to bitter @ 60 ,[email protected] 20 ,amorillo @ 0 flame out no chill.
just drinking forced carb keg and very nice
my question is for need to duplicate the recipe would the calypso have lost much over the last 12 months kept in the freezer in a sealed freezer container.
hop shed.
46l batch
calypso 15.6 / 25g @60
citra 13/ 15g @ 20
Amarillo 8.6 / 30g @ flame out
cubed no chill

the other hops are fairly fresh
thanks in advance
ken


----------



## Yob (5/8/14)

Not enough to worry about


----------



## GABBA110360 (5/8/14)

Yob said:


> Not enough to worry about


thanks YOB


----------

